# R32 swap in corrado g60



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

What do I need to do the swap? I have a g60 corrado and a spare r32 motor and oem 6 speed tranny along with the ecu and all the wiring. How can I do it? Do I need to get custom axles, mounts, subframe?

I've searched high and low for a thread on r32 motors in g60's and haven't found much and was looking for some help. 

It's a g60 and I'm planning on keeping it fwd for now, is there any major differences between the 24v swap in a g60 compared to the slc? 

Should I keep the oem 6 speed tranny or get an o2m tranny for the swap? Which would be easier with the lesser amount of custom work?

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

you'll need SLC front and rear subframes to start


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

To start you will need a vr6 subframe like stated above. The simplest way of mounting the engine is to use an o2a transmission and axles. If not you have to make a custom trans mount and custom length axles. Use a 12v rear engine mount bracket as well as the front engine mount/bracket (whatever you want to call it) and everything bolts into place just like a 12v vr6 does. On the front mount/bracket you need to use a spacer on one of the bolts because the 24v blocks are missing one of the bosses that the 12v's have. If you search 24v swap you will find most of this information. As far as the wiring goes, I ended up going with standalone on my 24v swap. It made everything much easier than splicing harnesses together and getting the ecu immobilizer defeated. PM me if you have any specific questions, Ill try and help best I can.


----------



## eodtech (Nov 1, 2009)

The 6sp trans is an O2M. If you go with the 6sp, you can get the brackets from dutchbuild or from a guy on here. I dont remember his name right now. You have to move the trans mount cup back roughly a 1/2" to clear the bigger axles. You also have to get custom length axles which can be made for about $400 if you use the stock cv's.


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

Where can I get custom axles built?

How would I get them built? Would I hav to have the transmission /motor in for them to custom make them?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Driveshaftshop has them available.


----------



## eodtech (Nov 1, 2009)

StayFatlaceMK3 said:


> Where can I get custom axles built?
> 
> How would I get them built? Would I hav to have the transmission /motor in for them to custom make them?


 There are a few places that can build them for you. In order to get an accurate measurement for the axle length you need the trans in the car and it sitting at ride height.


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Driveshaftshop has them available.


 That's just what I was looking for! Thanks!


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

I can offer an immo defeat and convert the wire harness so it is plug n play into the ce2 fuse box. Also if you get a passat vr6 cluster it will be fully functional. I can also offer recoding of the ecu to eliminate can-bus communication code for abs, air bag and gauge cluster. So im or call me if your interested.


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

I'm thinking about doing the same thing but have a functioning AC and power steering


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

PinoyVR6 said:


> I'm thinking about doing the same thing but have a functioning AC and power steering


What difference does that make?


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> I can offer an immo defeat and convert the wire harness so it is plug n play into the ce2 fuse box. Also if you get a passat vr6 cluster it will be fully functional. I can also offer recoding of the ecu to eliminate can-bus communication code for abs, air bag and gauge cluster. So im or call me if your interested.


clear inbox


----------

